
Setting up comprehensive centralized logging with AWS Services for Kubernetes - kiyanwang
https://collectord.io/blog/2019-03-13-aws-centralized-logging-for-kubernetes/
======
outcoldman
Thank you for posting! One of the authors here. Let me know if you have any
questions!

